
Making Time – The Struggle of Being Busy in Business and Life - strooltz
https://medium.com/@bretmorgan/making-time-the-struggle-of-being-successful-in-business-life-6b8dce26d439
======
Qwertystop
Can't help noticing that the author's daily schedule, for all that he's
extolling the virtues of planning things out and making sure to get enough
leisure time, end up at 6.5 hours of sleep a day. Yeah, I guess that works.

~~~
strooltz
Thanks for reading - I appreciate it!

Two comments on this point

1) I did preface that this is a loose framework that I run with and it's not
set in stone - if I need more sleep on a particular day, I take it.

2) While all human bodies vary with their sleep needs, I find that I function
best between 6 and 7 hours per night. While I can run on less at times, I do
need to catch up. I find myself less focused when I start approaching the 8
hour mark.

